# 922 loses timer shedule



## randyb19

Sorry if this has been brought up before, but I'm a little miffed. It's Tuesday night and none of my timers for today recorded. I check the schedule and it doesn't go past yesterday. I've researched the issue and have seen discussions elsewhere going back to Dec '11 (which included a Dish tech), but no real resolution other than recreate your timers.

Had on online chat with Dish and they want 48 hours to research. I pointed out that they've had 9 months.

Instead of recreating the timers, I did a restore from my remote and that actually worked. But, I don't want to have to check my schedule every day to make sure shows will record.

Any thoughts, ideas?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

What is the current software version of your 922 receiver? Is your Guide information current or does it display "No Inforamtion available"? This can cause the timers to not fire until the Guide updates. Have you tried unplugging the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds to have the receiver reboot? Please let me know. Thanks.



randyb19 said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up before, but I'm a little miffed. It's Tuesday night and none of my timers for today recorded. I check the schedule and it doesn't go past yesterday. I've researched the issue and have seen discussions elsewhere going back to Dec '11 (which included a Dish tech), but no real resolution other than recreate your timers.
> 
> Had on online chat with Dish and they want 48 hours to research. I pointed out that they've had 9 months.
> 
> Instead of recreating the timers, I did a restore from my remote and that actually worked. But, I don't want to have to check my schedule every day to make sure shows will record.
> 
> Any thoughts, ideas?


----------



## randyb19

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> What is the current software version of your 922 receiver? Is your Guide information current or does it display "No Inforamtion available"? This can cause the timers to not fire until the Guide updates. Have you tried unplugging the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds to have the receiver reboot? Please let me know. Thanks.


v1.18. Yes, it currently shows into September. I had an issue with the guide not being up to date a couple weeks ago. I unplugged for 10 seconds, but it did not correct the issue. I found online another Dish tech suggesting to perform a 'test' under Point Dish. This updated my guide and it has been fine since. In fact, i can remember the night before my current issue going into the next day on my guide as I wanted to see if there were any other shows I wanted to record. So, I know it was current the night before.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Is it still working since you restored your receiver information from the remote? Thanks.



randyb19 said:


> v1.18. Yes, it currently shows into September. I had an issue with the guide not being up to date a couple weeks ago. I unplugged for 10 seconds, but it did not correct the issue. I found online another Dish tech suggesting to perform a 'test' under Point Dish. This updated my guide and it has been fine since. In fact, i can remember the night before my current issue going into the next day on my guide as I wanted to see if there were any other shows I wanted to record. So, I know it was current the night before.


----------



## randyb19

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Is it still working since you restored your receiver information from the remote? Thanks.


Yes. So far, so good.

Has this issue never been reported before?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

I have seen it once or twice where a check switch test has resolved the issue or replacing the receiver because the receiver did not update the Guide. Thanks.



randyb19 said:


> Yes. So far, so good.
> 
> Has this issue never been reported before?


----------



## randyb19

Thanks. I called in to check on my ticket and they said a 'TPR' has been issued and that I should power cycle my box in 5 business days.


----------



## randyb19

Now I'm finding single shows being skipped and, when highlighted, it states "Skipped: Already Scheduled" even though it was a new episode.

I'm coming close to regretting this box. It just doesn't seem possible that this unit has been out for some years now and little bugs are still not corrected.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

If the timer indicates already scheduled, a timer is set for that event to record at some point. It can be sometime in the future. This occurs on my Hopper all the time. Have you checked all your timers to see if it is set to record on another channel and date/time? Please let me know. Thanks.



randyb19 said:


> Now I'm finding single shows being skipped and, when highlighted, it states "Skipped: Already Scheduled" even though it was a new episode.
> 
> I'm coming close to regretting this box. It just doesn't seem possible that this unit has been out for some years now and little bugs are still not corrected.


----------



## randyb19

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> If the timer indicates already scheduled, a timer is set for that event to record at some point. It can be sometime in the future. This occurs on my Hopper all the time. Have you checked all your timers to see if it is set to record on another cahnnel and date/time? Please let me know. Thanks.


Not possible. This is a once a week reality show on one of the big networks that my wife watches. The one episode showed to be skipped, but I could see the following week was OK to record. I only had to restore the skipped show and it recorded fine.


----------



## knealy

It was very frustrating to see a show not recorded and a message that said the user skipped it or deleted it, when it was a regularly scheduled recording and wasn't overridden by a conflict resolution.

Sometimes things get fowled up when I record a show during the early morning when the 922 wants to do updates. This usually causes the program guide to only have a day or two of programs available. If a simple reset doesn't resolve it, then the check switch option has.

It's truly annoying and I wish Dish would fix it.


----------



## wyy183

Have you "forced" a program guide update?

Have you checked your Daily Schedule for the event (scroll up to see past events) to see if it shows that the timer started, but the recording did not?

Does it show event skipped by conflict? user?


----------



## JimD

wyy183 said:


> Have you "forced" a program guide update?


This is impossible on a 922. "Check Switch" does not force a program guide download, and to my knowledge there is no alternative.


----------



## n0qcu

What used to work was to set your update time to just a couple of minutes from now and led it do the update your guide should then get refreshed.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## tibbyjr

To force the guide update I disconnected the coax from the back of receiver and did a reset , then reconnected after reboot . I think just covering the LNB with a towel while rebooting would do the same.


----------



## Jhon69

JimD said:


> This is impossible on a 922. "Check Switch" does not force a program guide download, and to my knowledge there is no alternative.


To do a guide reload for the VIP922,Menu,Settings,System Info.I let it complete,then check all pages to check and make sure it says good or OK,save page one then turn it off for 30 minutes.The guide should reload in that time.I always give it 45 minutes.

Good Luck!


----------

